# Synergy Forge Labs reviews?



## Getrdone (Nov 23, 2021)

Has anyone used synergy forge labs?


----------



## mugzy (Nov 23, 2021)

The only place google finds Synergy forge labs is on SST. Reviews are mixed.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 23, 2021)

Isn't that Triple B's  raw source / dad?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 23, 2021)

Synergy Forge sources on sst. He made a brief appearance on meso in the tripleb thread under the name 51mesa. You can find his posts over there by searching for posts by username.

I have no personal experiences with this source other than the short interaction I just mentioned. Do your research and make your own judgement, be careful.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 23, 2021)

All I know about the lab is that the owner/brewer posted raw “testing” on Meso that consisted of Excel docs and some of them were dated in the future from when he posted them.

Take that for what you will.  Personally, I’d shop elsewhere.


----------



## Steeeve (Nov 23, 2021)

Dealt with him and his partner SynD a few times now. Been highly professional and Ive always received product within 3 or 4 days. He regularly does refunds for jano testing and for blood test results. Ive reviewed him a few times on SST (Steeeve) and havent seen him take any flak in the callout section. For whatever thats worth. He seems to be a favorite on SST. His thread has over 1500 posts and Im not seeing any negative ones that dont have an immediate resolution. Orals are always well pressed and Ive never seen a vial leak. Hes used by a couple other guys at my gym as well.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 23, 2021)

I looked at his post months after he arrived on sst. While I saw mostly good reviews, I remember his prices on the staples higher than most other sources. I saw no reason to jump ship to try him.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 24, 2021)

great ... never a problem


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> great ... never a problem


Oh and how many times have you done business with this source?


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 26, 2021)

2, no problems got all my stuff in a reasonable time.


----------



## Jawas (Dec 3, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> 2, no problems got all my stuff in a reasonable time.


Did you purchase UG lab or human grade gear from Synergy forge?


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 3, 2021)

ug


----------



## Greenranger890 (Jan 12, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> 2, no problems got all my stuff in a reasonable time.


Who did he use to ship? I just ordered some and for some reason he used ups.....


----------



## Greenranger890 (Jan 12, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Dealt with him and his partner SynD a few times now. Been highly professional and Ive always received product within 3 or 4 days. He regularly does refunds for jano testing and for blood test results. Ive reviewed him a few times on SST (Steeeve) and havent seen him take any flak in the callout section. For whatever thats worth. He seems to be a favorite on SST. His thread has over 1500 posts and Im not seeing any negative ones that dont have an immediate resolution. Orals are always well pressed and Ive never seen a vial leak. Hes used by a couple other guys at my gym as well.


Who did he use to ship? For some reason he's using ups


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 12, 2022)

For me i believe it was reg mail usps not sure why the switch


----------



## Greenranger890 (Jan 12, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> For me i believe it was reg mail usps not sure why the switch


Yea I'm kinda sketched out


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 12, 2022)

Ask him


----------



## Greenranger890 (Jan 12, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Ask him


I have no response yet


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 12, 2022)

post in here when he responds thanks. i shipping ups a big deal? maybe he uses both? maybe its cheaper sometimes?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 12, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> post in here when he responds thanks. i shipping ups a big deal? maybe he uses both? maybe its cheaper sometimes?


I think it had signature required. I personally wouldn't want to sign for anything.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh thats very dumb. I dont think i ever signed for a package in my life and dont plan to start now


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

UPS (and any other courier) has different policies regarding opening and searching shipments. First class USPS shipments are protected and can’t be specifically opened unless there is a warrant.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 12, 2022)

Forgot to ask and not sure if it was mentioned. Was this a domestic or international shipment?


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 13, 2022)

Synergy himself is a donkey. I’m not surprised that he’d do something amateurish like use a private courier to ship drugs.

I remember on Meso when he came in to Triple B Solutions’ thread and wrote that long-winded bullshit post that he thought would impress people and got lit up like a  Christmas tree.


----------



## Greenranger890 (Jan 13, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> post in here when he responds thanks. i shipping ups a big deal? maybe he uses both? maybe its cheaper sometimes?


He uses USPS. I don't know what the hell I'm getting from ups then. Tren brain is real boys


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 13, 2022)

Greenranger890 said:


> He uses USPS. I don't know what the hell I'm getting from ups then. Tren brain is real boys


Yes its ok got me a little nervous. I did two orders and was usps.


----------



## Greenranger890 (Jan 13, 2022)

This paranoid shit is getting old. Lol. Probably won't touch it again. Long story short I got 11pm mixed up with 11am and got a ups delivery notification from some company that sends gifts to employees. I guess I'm getting a 5 years of service plaque for my job or some shit. Idk I'm all sorts of fucked up right now. I'll let y'all know when I get my pack how well it looks and all that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 13, 2022)

WTF? You might want to just let this thread die man. Just move on to a different topic.


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 13, 2022)

Greenranger890 said:


> Who did he use to ship? For some reason he's using ups


always usps flat rate


----------

